# 150s 8 point?



## LLH13 (Oct 1, 2012)

Last week of velvet. Think he will make 150s when it is gone?


----------



## LoveTelfairCounty (Oct 1, 2012)

wow nice pics, great buck


----------



## ChalybeateSprings (Oct 1, 2012)

That big 8 most def....the other i wouldnt say 150 yet. Awesome deer though!!!


----------



## bluemarlin (Oct 1, 2012)

That pic is super clear. Nice camera.
Deer is all rack! lol


----------



## LLH13 (Oct 1, 2012)

ChalybeateSprings said:


> That big 8 most def....the other i wouldnt say 150 yet. Awesome deer though!!!



The 8 is the one I was curious about. The main frame 10 Is a year away from caring about scoring.


----------



## AliBubba (Oct 1, 2012)

Great bucks!


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 1, 2012)

Dang what an 8!!


----------



## satchmo (Oct 1, 2012)

This is a 145 inch 8. The university of Mississippi scores them and deducts the velvet. That's a nice group of bucks there man.


----------



## bobby07 (Oct 1, 2012)

Georgia? Velvet in late Sept?


----------



## LLH13 (Oct 1, 2012)

bobby07 said:


> Georgia? Velvet in late Sept?



 In Alabama


----------



## bucky (Oct 1, 2012)

Which moultrie camera is that. Nice deer


----------



## LLH13 (Oct 1, 2012)

bucky said:


> Which moultrie camera is that. Nice deer



 M80, night pics not as good lot of blurrs.


----------



## dcinmo (Oct 1, 2012)

This Missouri 8 point ended up the next year scoring 157 2/8


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 1, 2012)

*Tough for a 8 to make 150*

But that is a monster 8.  I am guessing low 140s.  Beautiful deer and good luck getting him.


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Oct 1, 2012)

Mid 40's. Great deer!


----------



## LLH13 (Oct 1, 2012)

dcinmo said:


> This Missouri 8 point ended up the next year scoring 157 2/8



This pic here is how I vision this deer shed. Thanks for the pic and info


----------



## MFOSTER (Oct 1, 2012)

when they get that size if you free range i say its time


----------



## tail_slider3d (Oct 1, 2012)

Low 140s.  Its so hard for an 8 to get much bigger than that.  Had a buddy kill one in Kansas that was 162 but he looked freaky big.  looks like you got a strong herd.


----------



## ReelAffair (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't think he'll reach the 150 mark, but he will hit 140's.  That's a great 8!


----------



## nock'em dead (Oct 1, 2012)

Well above 140, I think he will do 150's gross for sure. I have killed two 8pts that gross well into the 140's & they aren't close to that.


----------



## BassHunter25 (Oct 1, 2012)

That is a beautiful 8 pt.  I would say mid to hi 140s.  I just don't think they get any bigger than that.


----------



## bigbuck30 (Oct 1, 2012)

i dont know about him but the one next to him maybe. awsome deer congrats hope you get him


----------



## duckman31822 (Oct 1, 2012)

he will be close to 150.. i have a 140" 8 and this 8 is way bigger.. dont matter what he scores... hes a monster


----------



## soggybottomboy (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice picture. Very clear and I would say he will be close to 150.


----------



## BIGHORN26 (Oct 2, 2012)

After velvet comes off ..... 139 to 142..


----------



## LLH13 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the input all. We shoot deer by age as a rule and both of these are 3.5 yr olds. If the 8 is a 150 we don't want to take the chance of losing him.


----------



## rockypoco (Oct 2, 2012)

Can't score him until he is on the ground. Good Luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## LLH13 (Oct 2, 2012)

Here are some side views.


----------



## BamaBowHunter (Oct 2, 2012)

Great Alabama deer.. What part of Alabama if you don't mind me asking? I'm guessing South Alabama... We've got a large lease in Central Alabama... I think he'll be right at the 150 mark which is VERY impressive for an 8!


----------



## JimD (Oct 2, 2012)

Ive never seen an AL buck of that size in a daylight picture. You must have very low pressure. Great deer.


----------



## LLH13 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bullock/Macon Co. 2 man lease on 600 acres.


----------



## GTHunter007 (Oct 2, 2012)

He'll be all over that 150 mark.  i get him right at 149 or so.  he could easily be 2 or 3 inches bigger than that.  And i didn't add in his kicker points if any are over 1" for his gross.  

The 150" mark you say you are looking to not lose him over...is irrelevant IMO with an 8 pt of this caliber.  His beams and mass are those of an absolute stud.  Just so happens he is an 8 and not a 10.  Not many people in their right mind would let a 150" 8 pt walk willingly.


----------



## LLH13 (Oct 2, 2012)

Very good point.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 2, 2012)

He is awesome, i say he's right at that mark. The one in my avatar grossed 136+ as a 7pt and the beams are longer and  spread is wider on that 8pt . I hope you kill him. Do you want a 3 man lease???????


----------



## LLH13 (Oct 2, 2012)

Not at this time Bass, but thanks. Auburn U. has been doing some experimental growing with sunn hemp on my lease and it has really made a difference in my deer.


----------



## bsanders (Oct 2, 2012)

you lucky dog........ I'm right with gthunter007 on this one also. i came up with 67.5in on the left and 70.5 on the right plus the 17in spread. 155" gross. ******* deer.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 2, 2012)

Yep. He will make it.


----------



## Son (Oct 3, 2012)

Somewhere in the 140's.

Here's one, several who measured say it's 147 6/8ths, Most even rack i've ever taken. 21.5 inches wide.







In velvet


----------



## nock'em dead (Oct 3, 2012)

Son said:


> Somewhere in the 140's.
> 
> Here's one, several who measured say it's 147 6/8ths, Most even rack i've ever taken. 21.5 inches wide.
> 
> ...


Seems to me that if that one is around 147ish, which sounds right, that this one has several more inches in main beam length & g-3 length. That would push him over the 150 mark. JMO


----------



## lcopeland22 (Oct 3, 2012)

150" all day.  Thats a huge 8 pt.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 4, 2012)

I was joking around on the 3 man lease, nothing like having some good land to yourself, i miss those days, I'm stuck on public land


----------



## wingnut2000 (Oct 4, 2012)

I would like to be hunting in that spot. Nice looking deer.  I think you have a 140+ deer but I dont think 150.  Ground check hime


----------



## southernboy2147 (Oct 5, 2012)

i dont see how a 8 point can reach the 150 mark.. theres just not as much to score


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Oct 6, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> i dont see how a 8 point can reach the 150 mark.. theres just not as much to score



he has to have long tines and beams...and lots of mass...mass is where the high scoring 8s usually excel


----------



## Lucky7 (Oct 6, 2012)

right at 150, gross


----------



## Son (Oct 6, 2012)

I have one, not counting deductions, has been figured at 152 and change. Killed him in Macon Co. Al, back in the 80's. 23.5 inch main beams, 7 inch brows, etc..

8 point


----------



## adam614 (Oct 6, 2012)

That's fine deer


----------



## bucky (Oct 6, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> i dont see how a 8 point can reach the 150 mark.. theres just not as much to score



There has been a hand full of 8s over 160. So they can get that big.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 7, 2012)

Whoa


----------



## kevincox (Oct 7, 2012)

Tremendous buck!


----------



## southernboy2147 (Oct 8, 2012)

bucky said:


> There has been a hand full of 8s over 160. So they can get that big.



always one thats gonna be a forum basher off of a comment


----------



## hallb (Oct 8, 2012)

I ran a buckscore on it.  It takes the velvet into account.  It grossed 150.98 and net 145.84.  I can email it to you if you want.

Edit: obviously take these with a grain of salt.  But, with the right picture and good reference point, we think it is pretty dang close.  I'd say it's give or take 3-5" one way or the other within range as an average.  But your's has a perfect picture and the width of the ear is a good clear reference point.


----------



## CountryBoy77 (Oct 8, 2012)

Whoa what a BUCK id lose sleep if that were on my lease. Really close to 150 thats a HUGE rack bottom line.


----------



## nock'em dead (Oct 8, 2012)

I just went back and scored it "again", totaled it up and came up with ========= 152 gross , 146 net.  I was acually fairly conservative on several of the mesurements, so he will go higher if anything, not lower.


----------



## LLH13 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hope to get a hard horn pic. this week. Thanks for all your efforts.


----------



## Bird Slayer (Oct 9, 2012)

im guessing 156 give or take. hes easily 150s IMO but just to make sure i say you ground check him

btw my dad has two 8 pts that score 154 gross and he looks to be about the same size if not a little bigger


----------



## florida boy (Oct 9, 2012)

I personally am a sucker for a big 8 pt . I would rather kill him any day of the week over 170 in 12 pt . I hope you get him this year !


----------



## jevans7mm (Oct 9, 2012)

Thats a giant 8. 151 Gross.


----------



## mose (Oct 9, 2012)

We got a 147 8pt in Montgomery Co last year and your 8 looks equal.


----------



## Hyper Sniper (Oct 9, 2012)

Great 8 no matter how you score it, that is just plain awesome. Nothing much as pretty as a giant 8 to me.


----------



## Bo D (Oct 11, 2012)

We think he is close if not there already.....


----------



## nock'em dead (Oct 11, 2012)

Bo D said:


> We think he is close if not there already.....



To 150" on that pic?  Negative


----------



## thebreeze (Oct 17, 2012)

I've got a 150 class main frame 8pt (2 stickers) on my wall i took in Laurens Co back in '03.  i would say dang close, if i got a chance, i'd ground check him


----------



## LLH13 (Oct 19, 2012)

New Pics - Ok fellas, Here he is all cleaned up. Any changes on your estimates? Will be hunting him this weekend.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Oct 19, 2012)

absolutely gorgeous 8 pt.  I think he will be right at 148.  Hunt him hard.


----------



## Son (Oct 19, 2012)

Here's a 147 6/8ths.   8 point. 21.5 inches wide.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Oct 19, 2012)

hes pushing it.


----------



## ReelAffair (Oct 19, 2012)

I definitely think he's a little shy of 150, but still one heck of an 8!!  Good luck on him...


----------



## lifetimehunter (Nov 9, 2012)

he'll makeit


----------



## jimmyb (Nov 10, 2012)

150 pretty easy id say i got one in velvet from paulding co.it was a road kill its 140 plus,that ones a little bit bigger.If i figure how to post pics id post a few


----------



## Beagler282 (Nov 10, 2012)

He's knocking on that 150" mark.


----------



## AJonesy27 (Nov 12, 2012)

Anyone killed him yet? With the non-velvet pic I gave a generous measurement of 140 even so I'm thinking maybe 130-134 range. We had a nice 8 in velvet that 6 diferent guys guessed score and the lowest was 117, avg of 123.5. Killed him during bow season and he was only 108 and change. Velvet adds a ton of inches in length and mass....still a fabulous deer! Just dont think he'll hit 140,much less 150


----------



## LLH13 (Nov 12, 2012)

Nope hav'nt hunted him yet. Still getting daytime pics, but will be Sunday before I get a chance too hunt.


----------



## LLH13 (Feb 11, 2013)

Well the 8 made it thru the year. Thank you lord. Gonna be a great deer at 4.5 yr old


----------



## GTHunter007 (Aug 2, 2013)

LLH13 said:


> Well the 8 made it thru the year. Thank you lord. Gonna be a great deer at 4.5 yr old



Got any new pics?


----------



## deerbuster (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah, yeah, yeah, we want more, we want more! We want to see some more pics!


----------



## blazer21 (Aug 2, 2013)

Pics PLZ!!!


----------



## Tom Talker (Aug 2, 2013)

Absolutely


----------



## bigbuckhuntn (Aug 3, 2013)

that deer made my heart rate go up and im a state away from it. new pics?


----------



## djmck1 (Aug 6, 2013)

- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -!  That's a nice a nice one.


----------



## Hairtrigger (Aug 6, 2013)

My heart jumped when I opened this thread..good grief those are some nice ones


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 8, 2013)

Biggest 8 pointer I've personally seen.  This one grossed right at 150.  He has tons and tons of mass.  Based on this I'd say yours is probably right at 150, as well.  Not as much mass or G2's but longer G3's and left main beam.


----------

